# Brothel House - June 2014



## mrtoby (Jun 4, 2014)

Its been a long while since I have posted any content and thought it might be a good idea to start contributing again.
This is a grand house that seems to have been empty for a couple of years in a nice village location in a well-to-do area. Thanks to my mate born2misbehave for sharing this one with me. 

Some of the pictures from my 2 visits, some HDR, some not.









































Full set with more pictures on my Flickr Here

Thanks


----------



## krela (Jun 4, 2014)

That's a grand old house! Welcome back.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh WOW. Thats awesome. Love the stair shot!  Welcome back


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 4, 2014)

What a re-entrance! Nice one!


----------



## skankypants (Jun 4, 2014)

Great stuff mate..


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 4, 2014)

beautiful stained glass, hope to see more now you've delivered this place


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 4, 2014)

Beautiful house and super shots!
Thanks


----------



## billygroat (Jun 4, 2014)

Wow, that is some vanity table!!

Loving the rose petals and the candlewick, can I ask why brothel?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## mrtoby (Jun 4, 2014)

billygroat said:


> can I ask why brothel?



my friend named it that, I think because all the red carpet and petals.
I wanted to call it Big Booty Manor-just for laughs.


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 4, 2014)

mrtoby said:


> my friend named it that, I think because all the red carpet and petals.
> I wanted to call it Big Booty Manor-just for laughs.



The big booty brothel manor lots of B's


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2014)

Nice one..love the stained glass.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 4, 2014)

What a cracking report,with cracking photos,thank you.


----------



## AgentTintin (Jun 4, 2014)

Fantastic processing on the images and great location also!


----------



## skankypants (Jun 8, 2014)

You have been after a place to call"Big Booty Manor" for ages Mr B


----------



## Badger (Jun 22, 2014)

Brilliant, stained glass and picture rails. The entrance hall/porch is my favourite.


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 22, 2014)

Superb shots mate, very crisp...


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 22, 2014)

*OOF!! Get in!! *


----------

